# Cisco Catalyst 3750G-24TS



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had this for a while and had no idea....









My dad brought this too me for a gaming switch when I go to friends houses.....I had no idea.

Well I'm up to sell it and buy a cheap one now I think lol.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2009)

you could buy a whole new rig with the money after selling that.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

a good rig too!

I could have a 4 card AMD system!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 31, 2009)

D, you never seem to amaze me! Sell that b1tch!!! That's a sweet thing to just "find" around the house!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

You have no idea what I have around the house....


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 31, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> You have no idea what I have around the house....



I bet you have some plates and cups that need "picked up"  Well, after the Arcade machine, I can believe it!

But, have you tested the thing?!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I bet you have some plates and cups that need "picked up"  Well, after the Arcade machine, I can believe it!
> 
> But, have you tested the thing?!



Not today lol all picked up
---
For example cold

See I open on closet and boom laptop central






There are 3 in the living room, and one in the attic....I think there is a few more in another closet
--
Yes the switch works


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn dude! I'd love to have that closet!!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 31, 2009)

see cold lol





YOu have no idea lol


----------

